# Dislocated/chipped shoulder



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

That sucks man. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bummer. You definitely need a screw put in it. Do not leave that fragment floating that far displaced. Should be done fairly quickly too, calcification will start and can mess up your range of motion for life....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_*Yikes,…! *_ …and let me also add,.. _Owwy!!!_  That does _not_ look good. :blink: :eyetwitch2:

Probably a good idea to heed Argo's advice! (…it's what he does when he isn't shredding!) 

Best of luck to you for your recovery!! :hairy:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wifey did that a couple years ago. Took a slam and apparently "fractured" an inch size piece and didn't realize it. Fast forward a couple months, middle of the night, she uses arm to push up out of bed and go to the bathroom. "Snap", piece totally breaks off. Crying, puking from the pain, brutal to watch her suffering. Long story short, removed the piece, drilled some holes (to stimulate recalcification), and she's back on a board.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm hoping to see the ortho tomorrow or Tuesday, do you know if this type of repair can be done arthroscopic?


Couple tiny holes in the front and one on the back of her shoulder.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

WOW hope you get it sorted soon and heal quickly...!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Bummer. Had something similar on my ankle a couple of years ago. They had to go in with kind of a Dremel tool and sand off the chipped bone, drilled holes in my ankle under the theory that bone marrow will ooze out and create lubricating cartilage. Surgery failed (but doc still got paid), and I was still out for an entire season. Don't mess with it, get it fixed asap!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mid to late season and the usual rash of injuries start popping up. 

Kevin137 I've heard popping shoulders back in is very painful, sorry to hear about this. Hopefully no surgery but like was mentioned the incisions to get screws is very small. Hopefully it won't come to that. 

We've all been caught by unsuspecting features. I did this on a small side hit between some trees. Nothing like what happened to you, but still when you don't see it and it's to late, just sux !!

Speedy recovery my man and not to bring it up negatively...does this put you out for the rest of the season?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Wifey did that a couple years ago. Took a slam and apparently "fractured" an inch size piece and didn't realize it. Fast forward a couple months, middle of the night, she uses arm to push up out of bed and go to the bathroom. "Snap", piece totally breaks off. Crying, _*puking from the pain*_, brutal to watch her suffering. Long story short, removed the piece, drilled some holes (to stimulate recalcification), and she's back on a board.


Holy fuck. Never heard of anyone doing that.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> Holy fuck. Never heard of anyone doing that.


Crazy.........she's sitting on the bathroom floor, holding her arm. "I think I'm gonna be sick!", she says. Barfin' in the throne, I thought she might pass out. I felt pretty damn worthless. Immobilized her arm, took a couple leftover painkillers and she actually went back to bed. She's way tougher then me.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> Doc looked at my MRI today and said no surgery is necessary but I am done riding for the season. My rotator cuff is still attached and not torn. There are some other torn ligaments but he said they will heal on their own along with the fractured bone. It is going to take at least four months to recover he says.


You'll be good to go by next year fo'sho.:snowboard1:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> mid to late season and the usual rash of injuries start popping up.


So true, Febuary is the month of doom, every year...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

jjb7733 said:


> Doc looked at my MRI today and said no surgery is necessary but I am done riding for the season. My rotator cuff is still attached and not torn. There are some other torn ligaments but he said they will heal on their own along with the fractured bone. It is going to take at least four months to recover he says.


 Speed recovery jjb, there is always next season.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Good call man. Glad you got a 2nd opinion and found a better doc.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DevilWithin said:


> Good call man. Glad you got a 2nd opinion and found a better doc.


x2!! As someone who has had _LOTS_ of bad luck finding good doctors,..? It really is a big relief when you find one who _actually_ seems to get it when your injured and concerned, isn't it? 

Good luck and best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jjb7733 said:


> SO... I went to a new doc today and he has me scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning to screw my shoulder back together. I was much happier with the new doctor and the staff, he spent 20 minutes going over all the images and sent me for a CT scan to get a good idea of where all the bone pieces are, and took time to explain things without me asking a lot of questions. Then he consulted with other surgeons and got their opinion. All of this happened in ONE day! The other doctor just looked at the MRI for 30 seconds, said it will be fine and if I had any questions, and they drag it out over 3 or 4 office visits. I was very impressed and am looking forward to not having these bone pieces floating around in my shoulder. :injured:


First guy was an idiot, that is an obvious surgical injury..... It is negligent for that guy to not do surgery and quite detrimental to the future use of your shoulder. I am glad you finally got someone to get it done right.....


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,.. I sincerely wish you well with your recovery and hope you keep on improving! I'm not sure what happened because when I re-read your 2/21 post? I remember seeing that after it was posted and I meant to reply then! (…musta got distracted by the trolls!) :laugh:

I remembered I wanted to mention to you at that time, that you might not notice too much discomfort from the hardware! I was warned by my surgeon that my back would be VERY painful after the fusion and hardware being screwed in! I was prepared for the worst but, I was surprised afterward, how little actual discomfort there was and then,.. by how quickly even that discomfort dissipated! (…I certainly hope that was the case for you after the nerve block faded!)

Hope you'll be out of the sling and feeling better soon! :hairy:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jjb7733 said:


> I have no pain from the hardware , just from the healing soft tissues, all in all I think things are going pretty well except I am having a hard time getting much sleep


Yeah,.. lots of nerves in that pesky soft tissue! :facepalm1:

Having trouble finding a pain free position for sleeping, or just can't sleep in general? (_Were you, or are you still, taking any narcotic pain killers?_) I have had _lots_ of sleep issues since getting off all the pain meds!

Sleep is very important for the healing and recovery! If that persists,..? You might want to mention it to your Dr.! :dunno:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jjb7733 said:


> *Yes it started right after stopping the pain pills. For 4 days it was hell, couldn't eat , couldn't sleep, sweats, chills and irritable.* Finally got over everything except the lack of sleep. I tried Tylenol PM and that didn't work so* they gave me some ambien, but that stuff scares the he'll outta me with all the sleep-walking stories. I'm saving that as a last resort and will just keep trying on my own for a few more days.* I seem to get about 4 hours sleep then wake up in the middle of the night and can't fall back asleep because I can't get comfortable.


I definitely feel for you on the withdrawal shit!! I had been on such _huge_ doses of several narcotics, that after my surgery, when the nerve pain had been significantly reduced? I cut the dosage I was taking! I still went thru all that puking, sweating, chills, etc. even tho I was _still_ taking some narcotics! 

I don't know why they don't do a better job of warning you what to expect or even helping to slowly wean off them! :facepalm1: Nobody told me squat!!!

Listen, as far as the ambien? Everyone reacts differently to drugs like that! Some have no issues, other have extreme reactions to them. So _do not_ rely on my experience with it,.. But I hadn't heard any of those sleep walking stories. I have been taking a 5mg dose before bed for a little over a month now. My problem was getting to sleep! I couldn't! I would toss n turn for a couple hours and then give up and get up. Like you, I tried all the tylenol PM, and even the melatonin first? They didn't work for me either. 

When I take the Ambien, I fall asleep normally! For me, there have been no strange dreams or sleep walking! I recently (last 15-16 days) have been cutting the pills in half to see if they still worked at the lower dose? On half, I can still fall asleep normally! 

Since they are supposedly habit forming, I was concerned about that. I have tried 2-3 times now to skip taking them since reducing the dose, and each time I failed to doze off! :dunno: 
Again, you could have a completely different reaction to it than I did. Just putting this out there as an FYI!

Good luck! Not sleeping definitely sucks!!! (…is there a spouse, gf, whatever to keep an eye on you if you do begin sleep walking?)


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jjb7733 said:


> Haha, unfortunately not. My problem is staying asleep and ambien only has a 2-3 hour half life, so if I do take it, I think I would have to wait until I wake up in the middle of the night, and that could make me extra groggy the next day. Glad to hear it worked for you. If you read the wiki on that stuff it is pretty scary, but I'm sure those things happen to a small minority.


Ok,.. I don't want to drag out or monopolize your thread, I also *do not* want to talk you into taking anything you are concerned about taking! If you are concerned about the potential effects, that is the only thing that matters! However, since proper rest and sleep is sooo essential to healing,.. I do want to pass on my experience with it FWIW!

Yeah, I suppose that could make a difference in the drugs efficacy for your particular sleep disturbance! I would suggest tho, if you do decide to give it a try? Try taking it before bed the first time or two anyway. Maybe you are not getting deep enough into REM sleep for whatever reason and waking because of that. This might just give you the edge you need to get there faster and stay asleep! 

I will check out the wiki but it's actually something about these particular class of drugs. These anti anxiety, anti depressant, sleeping, sedating type drugs. Seems the incidence of more _atypical_ or even extreme mental/emotional/behavioral reactions is higher than the typical incidence of regular old drug side effects! It's something about how/where their effect on the brain and nervous system takes place I think!

My grandmother was given a very common anti anxiety med after she recovered from her broken hip. (She was a real problem patient!) :facepalm1: The name of it escapes me at the moment, but it's very common & widely prescribed! She had _wild_ hallucinations while taking it. Scared the hell out of my mother. My mother,..? _She_ has to be very careful about _any_ kind of sedation because she goes under VERY deep! Even with what is considered typically very light sedation. (…of course both being a more advanced age might have been a factor too.)

I on the other hand, When I was younger, used to wash down my dentist's/doctor prescribed vicodine, oxy, tylenol /w codine, whatever with a few beers and a couple shots of 151 rum! I generally called that a Saturday night!! :shrug: :laugh:

So again, ymmv, but I don't experience any drugged or groggy feeling after taking the Ambien. I typically try to take it within 30-45min. before I plan to go to bed! On many occasions after having taken the dose, something on tv catches my interest or I get caught up in a troll on the forum here!  Next thing I know, I'm still awake, several hours later. I have not noticed any druggy, impaired sort of after effect or anything. However, even several hours after taking the pill, once I turn out the lights? I still manage to doze right off! I actually find that a little strange! 

I hope some of this will be useful to you! Either way, trying a few more days on your own is certainly prudent and probably won't kill you, so,…! :dunno: :laugh:

Seriously, Good luck man, with both issues! A speedy recovery
and finally getting your sleep back to normal!
:hairy:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jjb7733 said:


> It could also have something to do with giving up nicotene, alcohol, caffeine and THC just two days after stopping Percocet !!! Forgot to mention that lol.










:lol:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm going through the exact same thing right now bro.

Breaking the bone and dislocating the arm was somewhat painful.

Dealing with the American medical system was a million times more painful.

Took two digital X-rays and charged my credit card like each one was hand-painted by Picasso, then couldn't get the arm back in so sent me to another hospital.
Told me I had a broken bone and need to see a surgeon, then gave me no help finding a surgeon. I wanted to talk to the doctor the next day to ask for more details, had to make another appointment. Went in, get told I wouldn't need surgery. Goodbye more money. 

Gave me no paper work what so ever. No copies of x-rays. No pain killers.

Nothing.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

1234567890


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad you're doing good.make sure to stay on top of physical therapy. Be careful if you do head out for some cruisin'. Better to make a full recovery than to get a thrill in bit cause long term issues. 
I know the anxiety feeling. I'm facing surgery and an pretty worried. I discovered last August I have a bad labral tear in my hip. My hip popped out then back in while playing soccer 3 years ago. Spent 2 years with problems with random cramping and groin pulls before I finally got an mri and learned of the tear. I postponed surgery for the winter cuz I had a season pass already and the surgeon wanted me to try physical therapy for 6 months. I was actually ok boarding most of the time but slipped once walking on the snow and my groin strained again.my got only slipped 3 inches to the side. Somehow boarding restricted the motions that cause me pain but it's clear I'm at high risk of injury.Don't need that if I'm off Piste somewhere and have to hike out . That actually happened to me 2 years ago before I knew what the problem was. Got in a bad spot and had to hike a few hundred yards,all the while with quad cramping.(thought it was old age)
So since I tried to kick a soccer ball last week leading to something snapping and me falling down in terrible groin pain, the surgeon is going to go in repair the labrum and shave a bony bump off my femur(calcification is grinding the labrum more ) even though it is arthroscopic the hip is a deep joint and I will be out 6 months. Just in time for next season if all goes well. (It better, just bought a new pass to save money)
Now I wish I hadn't waited nearly 3 years to see a Dr, esp when I had a dislocation even though it popped right back in on its own. Now I'm 39 and I wasted that whole time and for sure made it worse.


----------

